# Wish me luck. Instructions for Chihuahua Sweater Included.



## azusaheart

I bought the last one at Wal-Mart plus the little booklet. I'm going to try and knit Bean a sweater. I may just finish it in a few months, so be patient!


----------



## kealohalinaka

Good luck! I'm a knitter myself, and I have never try using this ring object. I can't wait to see your final product!


----------



## azusaheart

Thanks for your vote of confidence!  
I hope I can do this. :roll: 

I'll take a photo of the finished product if it's not too embarrassing.


----------



## LadyBelle1

I just got one at Christmas and made all types of stuff including Flower a sweater. The only thing I had trouble with was the armholes.


----------



## azusaheart

LadyBelle1 said:


> The only thing I had trouble with was the armholes.


Yeah, I was wondering about them armholes. I just noticed there aren't any instructions for Chihuahua sweaters. I thought for sure the Knifty Knitter II booklet would have a Chihuahua section! You mean not everyone loves them as much as we do? :shock: 
Well, my daughter thinks I'm really off my granny rocker now! :lol:


----------



## SkyDreamer777

Good luck! Let me know how you like it. I've been thinking of buying one.


----------



## Gracie'smom

I bought one in dec., found some instructions for the sweater here in this section, and it wasn't too hard. I've made 4 sweaters for Gracie, first one was too small, but got it right the next time. You should do fine.


----------



## azusaheart

I found those instructions for the sweater and the photos. I think having the photos of how to do the armholes should be helpful. I'm going to try and print it out so I can refer to it when I'm at that point. What I'm not clear about in the instructions that came with the KK is how to cast off. Do I need a crochet hook to cast off? I used to do regular knitting when I was a girl, so maybe the casting off part will come to me.
Also, I wish I bought a thicker yarn. You have to cast on double strands when using only 4-ply. That's going to be a little bit of a hassle since I need to take the whole skein of yarn apart and double up. Maybe there's an easier way?


----------



## azusaheart

I decided to consolidate the instructions for the Chihuahua sweater and place it in one post:

Knifty Knitter Chihuahua Sweater Pattern
By: Goldie

I wrapped the yarn very loosely around the pegs. I actually started with the red ring (one ring up from the smallest), and it was too big. If your doggy is 4-6 lbs., the small jig with a normal weight yarn, normally wrapped, should work great. 

When I got the length I wanted from the bottom of the sweater to the front legs, I estimated where on the ring his legs would best fit. I decided to leave the center 4 stitches solid and the next 4 to each side as his leg holes. 

So, stitched the first 2 (the right half of the center 4) normally, cast-off the next 4 stitches, re-wrapped those 4 posts (for the next time around starting stitches) and continued around till I got to the other 4 leg-hole stitches and did the same for them. 

Continued around a couple more times with the very loose stitches then tightened up the stitches for the neck and did the tighter stitches for enough times around to be the right length.

Detailed Instructions for Leg Holes:
(Each number represents a loop on a peg, '0' is a peg with no loop on it) 

You have your 4 pegs you want to cast off... 
(-1- -2- -3- -4-) 

Move the peg 2 loop to peg 1 
(-1,2- -0- -3- -4-) 

Knit the original peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1 
(-2- -0- -3- -4-) 

Move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started) 
(-0- -2- -3- -4-) 

You now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off. 
(-0- -2- -3- -4-) 

Repeat 3 more times 
(-0- -2,3- -0- -4-)
(-0- -3- -0- -4-) 
(-0- -0- -3- -4-) 
(-0- -0- -3,4- -0-) 
(-0- -0- -4- -0-) 
(-0- -0- -0- -4-) 
(-0- -0- -0- -4,5-) 
(-0- -0- -0- -5-) 
(-0- -0- -0- -0-) 

When you are doing the row with the holes in it, instead of wrapping all the posts with the yarn, only do up to where you will be making the leg holes. Cast off those stitches (as explained above). Wrap those now empty pegs and continue as normal. So by the time you've gone all the way around, you will still have 1 loop around each peg. The loop at the new leg holes will be a fresh loop like when you did your very 1st row.

*Starting off - casting on:









Beginning Loops:









Go around all loops two times:









Grab lower loop:









Move over upper loop and peg:









One row finished:









Long enough to start leg holes:









Working in leg holes - 
You have your 4 pegs you want to cast off... 
Move the peg 2 loop to peg 1 
Knit the original peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1 
Move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started) 
You now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off. Repeat 3 more times: 









Finished sweater:









Tico (Goldie’s Chi) modeling:
















*


----------



## SkyDreamer777

How cute! How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## azusaheart

I didn't do this one, a member by the name of "Goldie" did this blue one. I just wanted to have her instructions in one post.
Here's where I am on the project:









A few more rows, and I'll be ready for the leg holes. This will be the tricky part for me. I have the directions printed out and will refer to them when I get to this part.


----------



## Kari

That's pretty cool! So that's what the infamous "Knifty Knitter" that everyone talks about looks like huh? I want to try that out but keep forgetting to pick one up.  :x :lol:


----------



## azusaheart

Okay, here is the finished sweater:









I made a few mistakes, but second time around will be much better. I would have had Bean model it for you, but he's kinda mad at me right now for having him try it on.
Anyway, I would have done a couple of things different. First, I would have bought thicker yarn so that I didn't have to double the yarn I had. Secondly, I would not have tightened up the stitches so tight when I did the neck. 
The second sweater should go much faster now that I have the hang of it.


----------



## azusaheart

*Bean's mom (my daughter) came home just now, so here's Bean in his new Knifty Knitter sweater:*


----------



## Courtney

Great job!! Bean looks stunning!


----------



## azusaheart

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kari

That really looks good, you did a great job! :thumbleft:


----------



## azusaheart

Thanks, Kari. I messed up on the armholes, but I think I know what I did wrong. The next one should be better.


----------



## Kari

The arm holes look fine to me.


----------



## melonypersians

looks great how long did it take to do it.


----------



## canadiandawn

I can't speak for the poster on this one but it used to take me a long time to make a sweater and now I've made so many, it only takes me about 4 - 5 hours.


----------



## spoiledchiens

How cute! love the color


----------



## pompom

Thats really nice  i cant knit to save my life! but they look cool! im always sitting up reading every night to all hours of the morning just finished Peter Roche - UnLoved, maybe i should start a new hobby that knitter thing looks so tempting


----------



## Guest

I want one because everyone sayas how quick and easy they are. They do look great, and I am quite a slow knitter, that bobbly jumper i sent you (which I hope arrives tomorrow) took me about 6 hours to knit all together!

THe pink cable one took me 3 and half. So i think a knifty knitter could be good.


----------



## pompom

Oh iwac i cant wait for her jumper to arrive your soo talented, and im so grateful  plus she hasnt got any red clothes so it will match one of my tracksuits im addicted to them velour tracksuits i have every colour availble


----------



## lilbabyvenus

azusaheart said:


> I decided to consolidate the instructions for the Chihuahua sweater and place it in one post:
> 
> Knifty Knitter Chihuahua Sweater Pattern
> By: Goldie
> 
> I wrapped the yarn very loosely around the pegs. I actually started with the red ring (one ring up from the smallest), and it was too big. If your doggy is 4-6 lbs., the small jig with a normal weight yarn, normally wrapped, should work great.
> 
> When I got the length I wanted from the bottom of the sweater to the front legs, I estimated where on the ring his legs would best fit. I decided to leave the center 4 stitches solid and the next 4 to each side as his leg holes.
> 
> So, stitched the first 2 (the right half of the center 4) normally, cast-off the next 4 stitches, re-wrapped those 4 posts (for the next time around starting stitches) and continued around till I got to the other 4 leg-hole stitches and did the same for them.
> 
> Continued around a couple more times with the very loose stitches then tightened up the stitches for the neck and did the tighter stitches for enough times around to be the right length.
> 
> Detailed Instructions for Leg Holes:
> (Each number represents a loop on a peg, '0' is a peg with no loop on it)
> 
> You have your 4 pegs you want to cast off...
> (-1- -2- -3- -4-)
> 
> Move the peg 2 loop to peg 1
> (-1,2- -0- -3- -4-)
> 
> Knit the original peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1
> (-2- -0- -3- -4-)
> 
> Move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started)
> (-0- -2- -3- -4-)
> 
> You now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off.
> (-0- -2- -3- -4-)
> 
> Repeat 3 more times
> (-0- -2,3- -0- -4-)
> (-0- -3- -0- -4-)
> (-0- -0- -3- -4-)
> (-0- -0- -3,4- -0-)
> (-0- -0- -4- -0-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -4-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -4,5-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -5-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -0-)
> 
> When you are doing the row with the holes in it, instead of wrapping all the posts with the yarn, only do up to where you will be making the leg holes. Cast off those stitches (as explained above). Wrap those now empty pegs and continue as normal. So by the time you've gone all the way around, you will still have 1 loop around each peg. The loop at the new leg holes will be a fresh loop like when you did your very 1st row.
> 
> *Starting off - casting on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning Loops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go around all loops two times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab lower loop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move over upper loop and peg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One row finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long enough to start leg holes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working in leg holes -
> You have your 4 pegs you want to cast off...
> Move the peg 2 loop to peg 1
> Knit the original peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1
> Move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started)
> You now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off. Repeat 3 more times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tico (Goldie’s Chi) modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks amazing. I was kinda confused about the whole Knifty Knitter thing but that just looks great. Awesome job.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

im trying to find a crochet pattern for a sweater but I cant find one...


----------



## Georgia24

good luck!


----------



## rhaubejoi

I<3Gizmo said:


> im trying to find a crochet pattern for a sweater but I cant find one...


Rachel if you do a search of some of my old posts I posted a ton of crochet patterns in one thread. just search my posts. i had them all saved on my old compter, but it fried and i had to get this one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

thank you so much! On the other hand I decided to give up on crocheting though lol... My skills are definitely on the knitting side


----------



## Guest

I found some goo crochet patterns online, some for free a few i paid for.
I havent knitted in months, i find the crocheting so quick and easy lol.
And the knifty knitter hasnt been out in a while, think I may give that another go!


----------

